# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  عبايات 2008 <<<

## لحن الخلود

هههه ماعجبوني 
ملطوش :wink:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الله يعطيج العاية لحونة...*

*عاد معظمهم مبالغ فيهم جلابيات صاروا مو عبايات..*

*تسلمي وبنتظار الجديد..*

----------


## حــــايــرة

هههههههههههه
اجل ليش حطيتيهم دام مو عاجبينك
يسلمووووووووووو خيتو لحونه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

حلوين مررررره 
ليش ماعجبوش لحونه
يسلموووووووووو حبيبتي..

----------


## ملكة سبأ

مثل ماقالت اختي شذى  فعلا مبالغ فيهم . وخصوصا الأول والثاني .

----------


## حكاية حب

ههه البعض حلووين حلووين مابهم شيء 
بس المشكله ههه مين اللي بيلبسهم وبيتزين بيهم 
ههه
ثاانيكووو

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

مبالغ فيهم واجد

مشكورة اختي

الله يعطيج العافيه

تقبلي مروري

----------


## همسات وله

يسلمو حبوبتي
والله يعطيك العافيه 
وعسااااك عالقوة دوم 
بنتظاااارك كل ماهو جديد منك
تحيااااتي

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

انا راح شتري والبسهم في البيت 
يسلمو لحونه ومررررررررررررررره حلوين

----------


## لحن الخلود

> *الله يعطيج العاية لحونة...* 
> *عاد معظمهم مبالغ فيهم جلابيات صاروا مو عبايات..* 
> 
> *تسلمي وبنتظار الجديد..*



تسلمي شذى الزهراء على المرور والتعليق الروعة  :wink:

----------


## لحن الخلود

> هههههههههههه
> اجل ليش حطيتيهم دام مو عاجبينك
> يسلمووووووووووو خيتو لحونه



ههههههههههههههههه :amuse: 
 بشوفك يعجبوك او لا  :weird: 
تسلمي على المرور الروعة :cool:

----------


## لحن الخلود

دنيا الاحلام  تسلمين على المرور وماعجبوني كانهم جلابيات 
ملكة سبا تسلمي على المرور 
حكاية حب يعطيك الف عافية على المرور الروعة

----------


## لحن الخلود

ونة حزن يعطيك الف عافية على المرور الروعة 
همسات وله  الف شكر على المرور الرائع

----------


## لحن الخلود

> انا راح شتري والبسهم في البيت 
> يسلمو لحونه ومررررررررررررررره حلوين



 :amuse:  :amuse:  :amuse:  ههههه عجبتني تشتري وتلبسيها بلبيت 
يعطيك الف عافية على المرور الروعة

----------


## شوق الربيع

مشكووووره على صور جدآ

يعطيك العافية



تحياااااتي

----------

